# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال در رابطه با یادگیری Sharepoint

## bftarane

سلام.

سوال من اینه که کسی که در سطح متوسط با  Asp.net (به زبان سی شارپ) آشنایی داره آیا باید انرژی زیادی بزاره برای یادگیری شیرپوینت یا نه؟
می خوام بدونم تفاوت اونقدر هست که بگیم داره کاملاً چیز جدیدی یاد می گیره؟
برای کارورزی در این زمینه برای همچین فردی بیشتر از 1 ماه ضرورتی داره به نظرتون؟

----------


## feri10

سلام بر شما.
اینکه Asp بلد باشید زیاد یا کم تاثیر داره روی یادگیری ولی شما باید تکلیفتون رو مشخص کنید که توی چه زمینه ای از شیرپوینت فعالیت بکنید. 
اگر بخواهید توسعه دهنده باشید بدیهیه که دانش برنامه نویسیتون خیلی بدرتون میخوره. 
در مورد جدید بودن و یادگیری شیر پوینت هم بگم که بله تقریبا متفاوته و باید وقت بگذارید چون شیرپوینت فوق العاده گسترده است.
زمان یادگیریتون بستگی به خودتون داره ولی برای یادگیری مقدماتی خوبه ولی حالا حالاها باید کار کنید توی شیرپوینت تا خبره بشید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## amin1136

با سلام
ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات فرمهاست.
ممنون

----------


## kazemi.a

> با سلام
> ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم  بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در  شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود  باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری  که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات  فرمهاست.
> ممنون





سلام
برای جواب سوالتون پیشنهاد میکنم این 2 تا مقاله رو بخونید احتمالا جوابتون رو بگیرید.


https://datampoint.com/%d8%b4%db%8c%...f%d9%88%d9%85/
https://datampoint.com/%d8%b4%db%8c%...7%d9%88%d9%84/

----------

